# What's the difference?



## InfantryScout64 (Dec 28, 2008)

What's the difference between a "long action" and "short action" rifle?


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 28, 2008)

Length of the bolt.  A short action is easier to work.  Less movement.


----------



## pardus (Dec 28, 2008)

USMC uses long, Army uses short, unless I have that mixed up, and or totally wrong... :uhh:

All I know is that Ukrainian immigrants are wankers :cool:


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 28, 2008)

The Corps has some short, but generally uses long.  Army mostly has short.


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks :) 

My next question is: How do you tell the difference between the two?


----------



## P. Beck (Dec 28, 2008)

M24 is (and always has been) a "long" action.  The decision to do this from the outset was based on a desire to have the option of upgrading select M24's from 7.62x51mm to .300 Win. Mag. at some future date.  You simply can't stretch a "short" action.


----------



## Ajax (Dec 28, 2008)

InfantryScout64 said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> My next question is: How do you tell the difference between the two?



One's longer than the other one.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 28, 2008)

P. Beck said:


> M24 is (and always has been) a "long" action.  The decision to do this from the outset was based on a desire to have the option of upgrading select M24's from 7.62x51mm to .300 Win. Mag. at some future date.  You simply can't stretch a "short" action.



And we have a winner!;)


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sweet. Thanks guys. :cool:


----------

